# Pensacola Gulf Pier



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Planing on going Sunday (weather permiting) to the pier, anything going on there? went to OIP Sunday before last and it was dead, dont want to waste my time in P'cola if the bite is off, not to many reports coming in. :doh


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey I still have those 2 penns/ugly sticks. The other guy that was supposed to take them hasnt sent me a message back in like a week and a half. I'm out of town until the 16th, but if you want them for $115 their yours. 

Good luck at the pier.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

DANG Josh... thought you sold them cause you never got back to me !!!:doh I spent most of the money i put back, yes i would like them, give me a few days to get paid and see whats left, thanks for letting me know...:toast


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would get on ecpff.com they have daily reports.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Calvin beat you to it Corey, but thanks for the invite


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

Corey,

Different picture and different fish than on other site. Did you borrow that fish for a picture?


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Robertyb, I have an album on my profile on ecpff.com, that's where the pic of the king is. I caught him trolling a live hardtail.


----------

